# AR 4.2 Belly Pan



## bkraas (Apr 26, 2007)

I purchased an 2004 allroad 4.2 end of last year and had to find out that the belly pan is missing! Does somebody have idea how to fix this? 2 pieces of belly pan is pretty expensive


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

I will make you a deal on mine lol


----------



## bkraas (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (2002a642)*

what is the deal? let me know!


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

I am sure you can find one closer to you. I was joking. The first thing I do with every Audi I buy is tear those things off. If you are ever near seattle though a 6 pack of blue moon and they are both yours.


----------



## bkraas (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (2002a642)*

Why would you take them off? I am quite regular in Bellevue. Would this be close?


----------



## 2002a642 (Nov 30, 2008)

yeah i live in bellevue. i just dont see the point and 
i hate taking them off all of the time


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (2002a642)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002a642* »_I will make you a deal on mine lol


How about a couple fasteners for the pan? I could use a couple.


----------



## FitchHollister (Apr 28, 2004)

W/out the belly pan water gets all over the alternator among other things. That is not OK with me. The nuts and bolts for the belly pan are $150.00 from the dealer. Genuinevwaudiparts.com may have them.


----------

